# Dirty-dog-'s orks.



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well i thought it might be about time that i accually put these guys up since i accually can use a camera now.

well to start things off, they're based on the blood axes, and love trakks.

pretty much every thing in this force to do with vehicles will have trakks, even the trukks will be half trakks. and there is going to be alot of vehicles. mainly trukks and battlewagons.

EDIT: Oops, i forgot to post some pics. caution, pic heavy.

well here we go:

first of all, army shot








sorry bowt crap pic

next, my battlewagon:

































All turrets etc can move apart from the hull mounted one.


































^^ PIP kill kannon ^^


















Interchangeable items ^^










This is just a close up of the deck, trying to show shading.

and below are close ups of trakk/wheels




















Next up is the looted wagon with boom gun


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Right, heres the W.I.P looted wagon with boom gun, nicknamed the artilarytrukk:

































For scale.










Detail of raidiator/suspension (no thats not greenstuff, its green paint.

Im contemplating adding a hatch to the top of the gun area, and a smaller hatch on top of the drivers compartment.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Killa kans + deff dread:



































































































all there is to do on these guys is paint and small details like wire (maybe) and exhausts.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Looted wagon with scorcha and 2 big shoota's.

this is the transport for my burna boys at the moment.


























































all there is to do to this one is touch ups and a wash over the turret, as well as painting the crew member.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the most converted thing in my army is this warbuggy to wartrakk.
to be honest, this was rather easy, as it was really just putting things together as an ork would.


























and with crew:


































all i have to do on this is finish washing it and paint the crew/gun

its about time i put that one up to.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

and cant forget the infantry:


















WIP Tankbusta


















Mek Boy with Big Shoota

















Majorly converted big shoota boy.

















Kammando


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy hell Dog! My monitor feels like it just got invaded by orks. Nice stuff dude, like the colour scheme too, perhaps add even more dirt?
Nice use of the 'ol 'plastic building blocks' too!

All the best, keep at it.
Dusty


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

They look really nice. Just one suggestion... drill out the gun barrels. This one detail can make a really nice model look great.

As a guard player I love what you did with the Chimera. Have you thought of putting your kans on tracks instead of legs it would go really well with the theme you're going for and add a bit of uniqueness to your army.

Danny


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yeaq, i was going to put them on trakks, but in turns out looking really weird.

i was thinking of making some buggy type things with grot drivers and a arm out the front, but i prefer the standard killa kan types.

and as for the building blocks, they are the best dammed thing i have come across with scratch building.

i would drill the barrels out too, but my pin vice got brokeded. i stood on it when i was cleaning my room and now it won't close up properly. also, theres more than 40 barrels to drill out.

also, for the kamando's, i want to put silencers on their barrels, just to make them look more unique. 

oh, and what are your guys opinion on the artillary trukk? its my first reall scratch build with proper rivits and details.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

looking good. I like the gunwagon.
I like the kans too


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, whats the chance that two threads about blood axes orks would start at the same time... Nice painting bro, I like your metalwork.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good and Orky conversions, specially the artilarytrukk! Keep up the good workk:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hey cheers, i might get some proper pictures up, in a light box so it shows the proper colours. cause that basecoat on the tankbusta is gretchin green, and it looks to pastely there.

i might also start painting more boys and put them up aswell.

i think the next big project will be a stompa of some sort, maybe if i can get more orky bits like the armour from the battlewagon. and more glyph plates.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

An artillary trukk? I don't think my marines can take much more of this armour. We don't have _that_ many lascannons.

Anyway, nice work on the scratchbuilds and battlewagon. Really the only thing I can say is, about time. The only real problem I've got is with your closing statement in the above post. I really don't want to face down a stompa...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well, a stompa is a long shot, and i am building the fighta-bommer today, already got 1 wing done. ill post some pics up.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, something you could do with the artilarytrukk is put a support pole under the barrel at the front end. But other than that, nice job mate, a couple nic-nacks maybe, lose tools perhaps. The suspension with the paint, I wouldn't worry to much. That area would typically get dirty/greasey. So when it comes to paint time, maybe add more muck.

Hope it helps,
Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i havnt thought about much paint yet, but i am planning on painting it like the battlewaon, except not as much red.

oh and also that battlewagon is the poorest one that will be in the army. basiclly that one is the most basic.

i didnt manage to get any pictures today as i had to clean my room (still not done)
i had a little more work done on the fighta-bommer, infact, front nose is done (minus nose cover) and both front wings are done. i have also made a magnetic bomb rack so that i can take it of when it uses them.

i dont know if i will rivit this one though, as it is supposed to be a flying vehicle.
i have also got the pilot ready for painting, rather simple accually, just a torso, and AoBR deffcopta head, a grabin claw operating arm and a cut up loota arm.

im having problems on how to make the back of the thing though. ive got the main body + jet engine sorted, but i don't know how im doing the tail bit. maybe some more lego and sprue......


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet looking horde. I've always had a soft spot for the green skins. I like the fact that your doing Blood axes. It's a clan that dosen't seem to get much attention.

So being Blood Axes you went armour heavy which just fits the clan to a tee. The painting looks great, it's a tough call between the chimera or the kans/deff dreads as my favs. 

I'd get on top of getting a new pine vice soon and get drilling the barrels, also maybe a bit more weathering/ dirt on the vechiles other than that looking good.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im not good at weathering the vehicles, and at the moment im really just focusing on being able to buy new vehicles for this force. im tossing up between a trukk or some warbikers. although


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Some nice conversion work here. Well donek:


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

I really love the artillery trukk you have. All in all a very proper waaaaagh!!! 
Also i would pick the warbikers giving them trakks would be a amazing conversion
(as are all of yours:grin keep postin' those awesome models


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well its hard to decide now. i don't know if i will use the warbikkers that much as theyre faster than the most of my horde, which isnt good unless i make a fast attack wave, which will cost a bit of money, and at the moment i want to work on getting my boyz mobilized, as they are supposed to be. hence the battlewagon.


its still a tough decision,


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ill get some proper army pictures up and edit them into the first post.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Good looking models ya got there!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cheers Xiawujing,


----------



## Narna (May 6, 2009)

Wow, did you make that gunner orc out of greenstuff?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the artilerytrukk is freaking awesome super orky and looks really good.. cant wait to see that sucka painted wont be able to tell its not a GW original... or atleast it should be


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

no i have not used any greenstuff on this force apart from on the warboss, everything is cardstock/Gw plastic kitbashing.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think i might make a better artillary truk out of a trukk kit and a basilisk kit, plus i plan on getting some plasticard soon, so expect a better looking iin the next month


----------

